# [SOLVED] asus sata dvd drive problem



## styadr (Dec 11, 2008)

I have the same problem on my Asus 2014L1T DVD-RW drive. Really annoying, tried switching connections on the motherboard, changing the SATA cables connecting it all up and reinstalling drivers etc. Nothing worked so far. One thing is I never had any upper or lower filters to delete. Brand new drive and all.

I would also appreciate help


----------



## styadr (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: CD / DVD Drive doesn't work on Windows Vista*

Mine looks exactly like that, but without the lower filters.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: asus sata dvd drive problem*

check for a firmware update


----------



## styadr (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: asus sata dvd drive problem*

Checked for updates, everything is up to date.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: asus sata dvd drive problem*

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them


----------



## styadr (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: asus sata dvd drive problem*

ATi HD 4850 
Q6600 core 2 quad processor
Asus P5Q Pro motherboard
GeIL Black Dragon RAM 2x2Gb 800Mhz
PC Power & Cooling 610W

(I'll post voltages later when I have time)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: asus sata dvd drive problem*

have you tried a new cable on the drive


----------



## styadr (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: asus sata dvd drive problem*

Yup, tried new cable and different SATA connection on the motherboard, nothing happened.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: asus sata dvd drive problem*

can you try the drive on another computer


----------



## styadr (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: asus sata dvd drive problem*

Yes, the drive does work on other computers.


----------



## styadr (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: asus sata dvd drive problem*

Just realised- probably nothing, but in the registry settings for the cd drive thing (4D6E3965 etc) my "class" is set to cd rom when the drive is actually a DVD-RW. Is that meaningful in any way?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: asus sata dvd drive problem*

the filters are installed by burning s/ware
try uninstalling the burning software
uninstalling the drive from the device manager
reboot
reinstall your software


----------



## styadr (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: asus sata dvd drive problem*

There isnt any burning software on my computer, and uninstalling then rebooting/reinstalling didn't work.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: asus sata dvd drive problem*

in the bios check to see if it is set to auto detect,if it is set it to be detected as cdrom
some asus boards require this setting and you have tried everything else i can think of


----------



## styadr (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: asus sata dvd drive problem*

Already tried that earlier  Was set to auto so set it to cd rom...

Are there any microsoft links I could try? Apart from their customer services, no way in hell am I paying £46 for them to fix a problem their system is causing. 

Thanks for the help anyway


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: asus sata dvd drive problem*

i have not found any links related to it
is achi enabled in the bios if it's not don't enable or it will bsod as it has to be set up before the op.sys. is installed
at this point i would rma the drive even though it works on another system


----------



## styadr (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: asus sata dvd drive problem*

I actually found the problem!

Over the summer my laptop had died, and when I constructed my new desktop I just ripped the old hard drive info onto my external hard drive.

Guess what one of the program files was? A cd burner software!

Never realised it was on there til I was scouting through some old documents, and then saw it. Deleted the files/unplugged the external hard drive and all was good


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: asus sata dvd drive problem*

glad you have it sorted


----------

